# mod_rewrite und sessions



## padde78 (1. März 2007)

Hi Forum,

wie kann ich es bewerkstelligen, dass ich via mod_rewrite session_ids übergeben kann?
ich linke im Moment so:
http://domain.de/ordner linkt auf http://domains.de/ordner.php

Danke
padde


----------



## Gumbo (1. März 2007)

Wo befindet sich denn die Sitzungs-ID im URL?


----------



## padde78 (1. März 2007)

Hi Gumbo,

noch nirgends.
Ich lös das normalerweise immer in der Form:
seite.php?foo=bar&bla=bla&SESSION_NAME()=SESSION_ID()

padde


----------



## Gumbo (1. März 2007)

Und was soll damit geschehen?


----------



## Radhad (1. März 2007)

Normalerweise wird ein Session-Cookie erstellt von PHP namens PHPSESSID... Außer man stellt es in der Konfiguration um.


----------

